# Solved: Router not detected?



## pr0wler (Aug 27, 2002)

For some reason, on my main PC, it doesn't seem like my router is recognized anymore. I have the Cable modem connected to the router, then the router connected to my PC. It worked fine for about a year and I did some unplugging and re-plugging in of the router, and ever since then it's almost as if the router doesn't exist. I know this because when I do a 'ipconfig' command in dos-prompt there is no 192.168.0.0 etc. listed, and when I go to 'http://192.168.1.1' or whatever which I had saved in firefox it can't connect to the page.

Now what's strange is that the router IS powered on (green flashing lights) and I CAN access it's wireless connection via laptops in the house etc. I have tried resetting it and still no luck. The problem is I have a 10 digit pw encryption and I don't have it memorized so any NEW connecting device can't access the wireless network. 

Any ideas? I have double checked the connection and everything is plugged in correctly. MODEM >>>> ROUTER >>>> PC. Not sure what's up...my router is Linksys WRT54G.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can any computer connect to the router via ethernet?

Can your problem PC connect directly to the modem? Have you tried different router ports? A known working cable?

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## pr0wler (Aug 27, 2002)

lol okay problem solved. I went to the back of my router to switch around the CAT5 cables that go in my router (use the 3rd and 4th ports instead of 1st and 2nd) to make sure there wasn't an issue with the individual ports in the router. I'm looking there and I see a 5th port that's slightly apart from the other four, I examine is closer and it says "Internet". I think..."What's that for?"

Then it hits me. THAT'S where the plug from the cable modem should go, and the one from my COMPUTER goes in one of the other 4. It was the correct way before, but after I re-wired everything I stupidly put the CAT5 cable from the modem in one of the 4 basic internet ports. Silly me. Thank you for getting me to check all the cables again though because that's how i solved the problem!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't think of that because I wrongly took "CAN access it's wireless connection via laptops" to mean that multiple computers could access the internet simultaneously.

Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------

